#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > سوال: ریکاوری اطلاعات از هاردهای SSD

## maryam_sh

سلام همکاران و دوستان گرامی.آیا وقتی اطلاعاتی از هاردهای SSD پاک شد امکان ریکاوری هست یعنی اطلاعات پاک شده رو دوباره بازیابی کنیم؟اگه جواب بله هستش نرم افزار خاصی واسه بازیابی اطلاعات از این نوع هارد ها هست یا نه؟منتظر جواب دوستان و همکاران گرامی هستیم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

این دوتا لینک زیر رو امتحان کنین:
SSD Recovery - Recover deleted and formatted data from SSD hard drives

Free SSD drive recovery software - recover formatted, deleted SSD drive partition.

----------

